# Treating Laminitis in Pregnant mares.



## Twiggy14 (14 April 2011)

I have a little dartmoor pony called crumble, who's pregnant and lame. Her bff os also preggers and lame. 
What's the best treatment that is alright for mares that are pregnant? 
Thanks xx


----------



## Amymay (14 April 2011)

I suppose the first thing you need to find out is why they are lame - which your vet can advise.  And they'll also be able to advise on suitable treatment.


----------



## Twiggy14 (14 April 2011)

Thank you  
We think it's baby weight, we wrapped up her feet.


----------



## angrovestud (14 April 2011)

She could have cushing lami as mares that are in foal tend not to get lami when did her lameness begin? if winter then I would ask vet about Pergolide if he confirms then you would need to use the pergolide up to a month before her due date then stop usng it as it interfears big time on the bagging up and milk production, I know as we have just been throught this and we nursed the mare from jan 1st to april 2nd and she is still very lame and on bute.


----------



## TayloredEq (14 April 2011)

you could look into spa treatment. 

The spa has been shown to help horses suffering from laminitis and wouldn't involve adding any chemicals/medicines into the mares system.

Check out the ECB website for case studies of spa use and laminitis.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 April 2011)

My mare got laminitis from frosty grass just before Christmas, (she foaled end of March)  she was given the lowest dose possible of bute/danilon, stabled, fed soaked hay, hayledge and had limited turnout once sound.  

She also had some plastic shoes on, expensive but worth every penny! I fed her laminitis approved feed with an extra calcium suppliement (Equine America better bones, but think sure limb powder would have done the same).  

Foal was born fine and dandy, doesn't seem any worse for lack of proper stud mix and now mare & foal out for 8 hours a day and doing well.  

Good luck with your mare, best advice I could give is get a really good vet on side who is interested in laminitis as there are always new treatments avaliable and if you get a really good one they will keep you in the loop as to new therapies, like the spa TayloredEq suggested


----------



## Rosehip (14 April 2011)

Seren was very pottery with warm feet and pulses this morning...she has immediately been penned off the grass and is now on a lami restriction diet dispite being 32 days off due. 
If you suspect lami you MUST get your mares off the grass and into deeply bedded shavings stables. Soaked hay, Hifi lite/topchop lite etc etc and top spec anti lam. 
Call your vet asap as she may need frog supports. 
I know that the foal is so very very important, but DO NOT risk your mares life for the sake of depriving the foal of nurtients. There are ways of feeding them both properly without your mare foundering. 

Please please please call your vet!


----------



## Amymay (15 April 2011)

Showjumper11 said:



			Thank you  
We think it's baby weight, we wrapped up her feet.
		
Click to expand...

Pleae ring your vet for advice.


----------



## velv (15 April 2011)

angrovestud said:



			She could have cushing lami as mares that are in foal tend not to get lami when did her lameness begin? if winter then I would ask vet about Pergolide if he confirms then you would need to use the pergolide up to a month before her due date then stop usng it as it interfears big time on the bagging up and milk production, I know as we have just been throught this and we nursed the mare from jan 1st to april 2nd and she is still very lame and on bute.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, 
my pregnant mare was found to have cushings during her pregnancy and was put on pergolide. She is only on half a tablet every 3 days tho because that amount did the trick and no more laminitis. She was due on wednesday and hasnt shown any signs of bagging up and is still on the pergolide as the vet suggested to stay on it. I was wondering whether the drugs are why shes not bagging up.... did you mare show any signs of foalling before since she didnt bag up? and did your foal have any affects from the pergolide?


----------



## angrovestud (15 April 2011)

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Boe.../Prascend_1_mg_tablets_for_horses/-53062.html
 this artical is from the makers of pergolide.
Our mare got to 2 weeks before her due date and had not bagged up so I rang my vet and he advised me to reduce dose as she is on 3 tables at 250 micrograms, we did that got her on to 2 tables stll no change in her bag, then down to 1 then off completely she then slowy grew her bag and she was kept on bute and foaled on the 2nd of April we are now nursing her as she is not good 2 weeks after foaling still on bute, and no pergolide buts she not good! if we give pergolide 1,it can reduce lactation 2, there is no research to say it does not come throught to the milk and its is contraidicated for horses under 2 years of age.
I hope this helps I will try to find the artical I read which says mares should come off pergolide 4/6 weeks before due date if she has cushings the laminantes has nothing to do with Diet.
 I hope your mare will hold off as ours did till the bag was there.sorry my mare showed a delay in feotal development she put him on hold.


----------

